# Dateien Löschen....



## Yugi-Radiodome (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich ,öchte ein Programm schreiben. Wo mann sich eine Festplatte von sich auswählen dann da in die ienzelnen ordner kann und auch die einzelnen dateien sehen kann. Und ein button womit mann die dateien löschen kann. Kann mir da einer helfen wie ich sowas mache?


----------



## Shakie (21. Mai 2004)

Datein löschen kannst du mit dem "Kill(Pathname"-Befehl
Beispiel: Kill "C:\MeineDatei.txt" Link

Man kann aber auch das etwas kompliziertere FileSystemObject verwenden:

    Dim fso As FileSystemObject
    Set fso = New FileSystemObject
    fso.DeleteFile "C:\MeineDatei.txt", False

Was der 2. Parameter namens Force bedeutet, weiß ich nicht so genau. Ich denke mal, es geht darum, ob die Datei auch gelöscht werden soll, wenn sie schreibgeschützt ist.

Deinen Eigenen Explorer kannst du dir mit den Steuerelementen DriveListBox, DirListBox und FileListBox basteln. Dazu gibt's tausende von Tutorials, zum Beispiel hier oder einfach in Google eingeben!


----------

